# 545                                                      [CLOSED] Turnips at 545



## Lmay94x

Hi guys turnips are selling for 545 on my island if you would like to come over to sell! It’s 12:45pm right now and I will be open pretty much until 8pm!

No entry fee, I would appreciate any tips but this is absolutely not necessary 

I will be AFK as I am working so will probably not reply in game. Nooks is immediately to your right as you come out of the airport. Reply to this thread if you would like to come and I will allow you access to the dodo code 

Edit: Make as many trips as you like!


----------



## Chloeg101

What’s the dodo !


----------



## Lmay94x

Chloeg101 said:


> What’s the dodo !



I’ve given you access to the code so you should be able to see it now


----------



## Chloeg101

Thank u


----------



## Dawnavan

I would love to come over, i may need to make a couple trips though


----------



## Lmay94x

Dawnavan said:


> I would love to come over, i may need to make a couple trips though



That’s ok make as many trips as you need, I’ve allowed you access to the code


----------



## Dawnavan

Thank you so much


----------



## Lmay94x

Dawnavan said:


> Thank you so much



You’re welcome, thank you for the bells!


----------



## ellienoise

hi! could i pop over to sell some turnips? I would need to do two trips!


----------



## Lmay94x

ellienoise said:


> hi! could i pop over to sell some turnips? I would need to do two trips!



Absolutely, you should see the code now


----------



## ellienoise

Thank you SO much! you just got me my last stamp for the stalk market!


----------



## Lmay94x

ellienoise said:


> Thank you SO much! you just got me my last stamp for the stalk market!



Amazing!! Thank you very much for the bells


----------



## Lmay94x

Closing gates now thanks to those who visited


----------

